# Panda Corydoras.........



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey everyone! 

I have three panda cories, I dont know where the other two went. I'm guessing they are dead and hidden, but thats not what my question is about.

I'm going to a pet store tomorrow, and was wondering how many more panda cories I should get. They are looking a little lonely in the big tank by themselves.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd get atleast 3 more. You would be fine with 4-5 more though.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

So if I get five I will be good?


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

definitely...

wish i could find some close to me...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

panda cories are an awesome little fish..peaceful and very attractive..although they can be a little pricey ; they are worth every penny..
i have quite a few of them and will be keeping some for more breeding stock..the rest i will be selling.
i agree with belle...5 more would be fine..and they will be more openly active.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

im going to the pet store this wednesday - finally - so i will hopefully be able to pick some up.


----------

